# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Queen's Guard Marches Right Over Child in London

## Big Bird

*Uproar Erupts After Queen's Guard Marches Right Over Child in London*One child in London last week got to star in a viral video.
 All it took was getting flattened by a member of the Queens Guards at the Tower of London.
 The TikTok video shows the ceremonial ritual  of the guards, with their distinctive red uniforms replaced by long  gray coats for the winter, stomping along as tourists gather to watch.
  As the two hand-swinging guards came into view, the guards in their bearskin hats marched in perfect tandem until one suddenly collides with a child.
 A Guardsman can be heard calling out a warning as the collision takes place.



https://www.westernjournal.com/uproa...e1fb79162c525b

----------

BooBoo (01-02-2022),Brat (01-03-2022),dinosaur (01-03-2022),Lone Gunman (01-02-2022),Quark (01-02-2022),WarriorRob (01-02-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Remember the opening scene in _Patriot Games_? Sally Ryan jumps up and down and waves her hands in front of a Guardsman. He stares stonily straight ahead.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> *Uproar Erupts After Queen's Guard Marches Right Over Child in London*
> 
> 
> One child in London last week got to star in a viral video.
>  All it took was getting flattened by a member of the Queen’s Guards at the Tower of London.
>  The TikTok video shows the ceremonial ritual  of the guards, with their distinctive red uniforms replaced by long  gray coats for the winter, stomping along as tourists gather to watch.
>   As the two hand-swinging guards came into view, the guards in their bearskin hats marched in perfect tandem until one suddenly collides with a child.
>  A Guardsman can be heard calling out a warning as the collision takes place.
> 
> ...



Thats right. You need to understand the rules. These people are not fucking about, they are a military unit and there to protect various locations and people. The guns are real and loaded, and they will shoot you if necessary. And you dont get in their way.

----------

Brat (01-02-2022),dinosaur (01-03-2022),FirstGenCanadian (01-08-2022),Lone Gunman (01-02-2022),Mr. Claws (01-03-2022),Neo (01-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-02-2022),Quark (01-02-2022),Well Bonded (01-02-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

parents at fault.

----------

Big Bird (01-03-2022),Big Dummy (01-02-2022),Brat (01-02-2022),dinosaur (01-03-2022),FirstGenCanadian (01-08-2022),Madison (01-09-2022),Mainecoons (01-02-2022),Neo (01-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-02-2022),Physics Hunter (01-02-2022),Quark (01-02-2022),WarriorRob (01-02-2022),Well Bonded (01-02-2022),Wilson2 (01-04-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

They are guarding the premises. A kid in the way...with them responding...could be a diversion.

----------

Brat (01-02-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-02-2022),dinosaur (01-03-2022),Mr. Claws (01-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-02-2022),Quark (01-02-2022)

----------


## Authentic

OMG, they separated the kid from his parents!

----------

Camp (01-03-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-02-2022),dinosaur (01-03-2022),FNguy (01-03-2022),Quark (01-02-2022),WarriorRob (01-02-2022)

----------


## Brat

These soldiers have a fixed routine that they have done for hundreds of years.  For these irresponsible parents to benefit from their unruly child is just plain wrong!  Entitled POS.

----------

Authentic (01-03-2022),dinosaur (01-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),Quark (01-02-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Was the kid black?

Systemic racism!

----------

dinosaur (01-03-2022),WarriorRob (01-02-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Was the kid black?
> 
> Systemic racism!


They will say "This is a perfect example of White Supremacy, if the kid was white this wouldn't have happened" I guess the chant will be defund the guard next :Smiley ROFLMAO:  It seemed the kid was just fine.

----------

Brat (01-03-2022),dinosaur (01-03-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Was the kid black?




I knew that before I even clicked the link. 

 Because I'm psychic.

----------

Brat (01-03-2022),dinosaur (01-03-2022),Neo (01-04-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> I knew that before I even clicked the link. 
> 
>  Because I'm psychic.


I am presuming that the kid is black because the adult who retrieved him is black.

----------


## El Guapo

> I am presuming that the kid is black because the adult who retrieved him is black.


 Ah, but I didn't have to see the adult at all.

----------

Brat (01-03-2022),Camp (01-03-2022)

----------


## Wildrose

Anyone upset with the Guard over this incident needs to get a life.

He did a hell of a job keeping step and in formation and managed to do it without stepping on the stupid kid.

----------

Brat (01-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Thats right. You need to understand the rules. These people are not fucking about, they are a military unit and there to protect various locations and people. The guns are real and loaded, and they will shoot you if necessary. And you dont get in their way.


Yup. When you are on guard duty you guard. Anything gets in your way tough tooties. I think what throws the civilians off is that these guards like our guards of The Tomb of The Unknown Solider are told these guards are ceremonial so people think these are "fake" guards.

----------

Authentic (01-03-2022),Brat (01-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

I suppose you all are right. but I couldn't have done it, orders or no orders.

----------


## Camp

That was NOT a SMALL child.

It was a large stupid one and I am glad he got stomped.

I was expecting like a toddler sized babe and instead it looked like an overgrown 12 year old.

----------

Mr. Claws (01-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),Quark (01-03-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> That was NOT a SMALL child.
> 
> It was a large stupid one and I am glad he got stomped.
> 
> I was expecting like a toddler sized babe and instead it looked like an overgrown 12 year old.


I raised three children and at some point all of them did stupid stuff now and then.  I never stomped on any of them. If I were to see someone stomp a child I would call the cops on them. I would have the CPS cops everybody on their asses.
The queen should be ashamed to have such people that would stomp a child in her employ.

----------


## Big Wheeler

These are professional soldiers on guard duty ffs.Having to tolerate tourists dicking about in their face will be ignored for only a short time before said tourist will be facing a real threat.Same goes for dumbass kids with dumber parents.Show some respect.
Same goes for American soldiers at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier,The Greek ceremonial Guard,and others.

----------

Brat (01-03-2022),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-05-2022),Mr. Claws (01-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),Quark (01-03-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I raised three children and at some point all of them did stupid stuff now and then.  I never stomped on any of them. If I were to see someone stomp a child I would call the cops on them. I would have the CPS cops everybody on their asses.
> The queen should be ashamed to have such people that would stomp a child in her employ.



Piss off, these are real soldiers, the guns are real, the job is real.  These men will defend the location and the Queen with their lives, this isnt some crass brainless American theme park.   You dont get in the way of military in uniform, and just cos these guys are in ceremonial uniforms and not camo doesnt make them any different.

----------

Brat (01-04-2022),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),Quark (01-03-2022)

----------


## Brat

I've watched the video; the idiot was NOT stomped, he was carefully stepped over.
Are there signs there regarding mistreatment of the Queen's Guards?

----------

Camp (01-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),Quark (01-03-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> That was NOT a SMALL child.
> 
> It was a large stupid one and I am glad he got stomped.
> 
> I was expecting like a toddler sized babe and instead it looked like an overgrown 12 year old.





> I've watched the video; the idiot was NOT stomped, he was carefully stepped over.
> Are there signs there regarding mistreatment of the Queen's Guards?


I don't know about that area, specifically, but other countries aren't as sign- and warning-happy as we are in the US.  People from the States tend to forget that the entire world doesn't operate on creating safe bubbles for you to go about doing whatever tickles your fancy.

That was a very nice, non injury-causing event for that kid, that he'll likely remember more than anything his parents have taught him to date.

----------

Authentic (01-03-2022),Brat (01-04-2022),Mr. Claws (01-03-2022),Quark (01-03-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Piss off, these are real soldiers, the guns are real, the job is real.  These men will defend the location and the Queen with their lives, this isnt some crass brainless American theme park.   You dont get in the way of military in uniform, and just cos these guys are in ceremonial uniforms and not camo doesnt make them any different.


Yup been there done that. Just because I was wearing ceremonial dress blues didn't mean I was any less a soldier. I was in an Army band and drill team. When we were preforming if a person got in our way they were toast no matter the sex, age, or race.

----------

Authentic (01-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),UKSmartypants (01-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> I've watched the video; the idiot was NOT stomped, he was carefully stepped over.
> Are there signs there regarding mistreatment of the Queen's Guards?


 I don't think so, but those Guards are well trained. They are full-fledged soldiers, have a procedure to follow when they are at a station or on a patrol, and that guy did everything right. He is supposed to say "make way" if someone impedes him in doing his duty, and he did.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),Quark (01-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Yup been there done that. Just because I was wearing ceremonial dress blues didn't mean I was any less a soldier. I was in an Army band and drill team. When we were preforming if a person got in our way they were toast no matter the sex, age, or race.


LOL, it was almost the same when I was in a drum and bugle corps. The people who got in our way were the judges. I came close to running a few down when they were inspecting our drumline too closely and didn't know our drill.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),Quark (01-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> I suppose you all are right. but I couldn't have done it, orders or no orders.


It's not orders, it's training.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-03-2022),Quark (01-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> LOL, it was almost the same when I was in a drum and bugle corps. The people who got in our way were the judges. I came close to running a few down when they were inspecting our drumline too closely and didn't know our drill.


I never got to march in a parade. 

The field was a "safe" environment.

 Too bad we shut down operations early.

 I might have learned something.

----------


## Mr. Claws

> These are professional soldiers on guard duty ffs.Having to tolerate tourists dicking about in their face will be ignored for only a short time before said tourist will be facing a real threat.Same goes for dumbass kids with dumber parents.Show some respect.
> Same goes for American soldiers at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier,The Greek ceremonial Guard,and others.


Plenty of YouTube videos showing our Unkown Soldier guards setting idiots straight!

----------

Authentic (01-03-2022),Brat (01-04-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Piss off, these are real soldiers, the guns are real, the job is real.  These men will defend the location and the Queen with their lives, this isnt some crass brainless American theme park.   You dont get in the way of military in uniform, and just cos these guys are in ceremonial uniforms and not camo doesnt make them any different.


Our U.S. Marines will do the same, even for Joe Biden.

----------


## Authentic

> It's not orders, it's training.


They do learn close _order_ drill.

----------


## Big Bird

> Piss off, these are real soldiers, the guns are real, the job is real.  These men will defend the location and the Queen with their lives, this isnt some crass brainless American theme park.   You dont get in the way of military in uniform, and just cos these guys are in ceremonial uniforms and not camo doesnt make them any different.


re: Piss off.
Fuck you too.

re: These are real soldiers. 
Real soldiers huh? Bunch of limey pussies. Seems to me they're only good for protecting some old outdated worthless semi socialist gas bag and mistreating children. Germany came a calling twice and they were kicking the shit out of your precious limey pussies. Two times your incompetent sorry assed government with it's army of pussies had come crying to The U.S. to bail them out.

Up until now this has been a civil conversation between me and a bunch of people that didn't agree with my point of view. Happens all the time. This is America, we can do that.

You became rude, so FUCK YOU TOO!

----------


## Authentic

Wow.

 I don't have too much love for the Brits. I am part Irish. I am also part English. 

But even I don't rag on them for needing help during WW2. And I am also part German. 

I am more apt to criticize Ireland for staying neutral during the war.

 They could have unified the 32 Counties.

----------

Big Bird (01-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

I am also part Swedish.

----------


## Authentic

I am also Millwall (South Bermondsey, Isle of Dogs, Cold Blow Lane, The Den).

----------


## Authentic

Nobody likes Millwall. 

We don't care.

----------


## Authentic

We are Millwall. Super Millwall. From The Den.

----------


## Authentic

Lend-Lease!

----------


## Authentic

> They could have unified the 32 Counties.


And prevented "The Troubles".

----------


## Authentic

The USA and Great Britain have a "special relationship".

----------


## Big Bird

> Wow.
> 
>  I don't have too much love for the Brits. I am part Irish. I am also part English. 
> 
> But even I don't rag on them for needing help during WW2. And I am also part German. 
> 
> I am more apt to criticize Ireland for staying neutral during the war.
> 
>  They could have unified the 32 Counties.


Yeah, wow. I have had disagreements with just about everybody on this forum over one topic or another. But generally everybody's pretty damn civil so you know it's just part of a polite conversation between disagreeing points of view, nothing more.  I have no animosity towards anyone on this forum that has disagreed with me.  No two minds think alike.  but I will match blunt for blunt. I think I recall disagreeing with you a couple of times, but you are not rude and neither was I.

----------

Authentic (01-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

De Velera is greatly to blame

For shirking his duty

In the patriot game

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89amon_de_Valera

----------


## Authentic



----------


## Authentic

> Yeah, wow. I have had disagreements with just about everybody on this forum over one topic or another. But generally everybody's pretty damn civil so you know it's just part of a polite conversation between disagreeing points of view, nothing more.  I have no animosity towards anyone on this forum that has disagreed with me.  No two minds think alike.  but I will match blunt for blunt. I think I recall disagreeing with you a couple of times, but you are not rude and neither was I.


It's all good, bro. You aren't neccesarily wrong.

 That is one criticism I have of the modern conservative movement. They think that there is "correct" history.

 So does the left. 

Why not restore history as a scientific tool? Von Ranke wanted to "tell it like it was." 

We can disagree. That is what makes history interesting.

----------

Big Bird (01-03-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> re: Piss off.
> Fuck you too.
> 
> re: These are real soldiers. 
> Real soldiers huh? Bunch of limey pussies. Seems to me they're only good for protecting some old outdated worthless semi socialist gas bag and mistreating children. Germany came a calling twice and they were kicking the shit out of your precious limey pussies. Two times your incompetent sorry assed government with it's army of pussies had come crying to The U.S. to bail them out.
> 
> Up until now this has been a civil conversation between me and a bunch of people that didn't agree with my point of view. Happens all the time. This is America, we can do that.
> 
> You became rude, so FUCK YOU TOO!




Think you'll find you insulted my Country first.....

"The queen should be ashamed to have such people that would stomp a child in her employ."

I repeat, Piss Off. These were highly respected highly trained professional soldiers doing a prestigious job and some stupid (probably american) brat gets in the way, due to its inadequate  parents. I take the insult to the Queen's Household Cavalry seriously, I demand you apologise.

----------


## Big Bird

> Think you'll find you insulted my Country first.....
> 
> "The queen should be ashamed to have such people that would stomp a child in her employ."
> 
> I repeat, Piss Off. These were highly respected highly trained professional soldiers doing a prestigious job and some stupid (probably american) brat gets in the way, due to its inadequate  parents. I take the insult to the Queen's Household Cavalry seriously, I demand you apologise.



re:
I demand you apologise.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I think it was a mistake that the US didn't let the Germans destroy your country before we stepped in.
Our effort was wasted because you eventually let Muslims take over your country.
Do you think the Muslims are going to give a rat's ass about your precious Queen?
The country that you're so proud of is turning into a third-world shit hole.

----------


## Moonie

.
Don't worry all!

King Charles the Turd will wield executive power soon.

How are you feeling about the effect of Obama and I suppose Biden's clique in comparison?
.

----------

Big Bird (01-07-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> .
> Don't worry all!
> 
> King Charles the Turd will wield executive power soon.
> 
> *How are you feeling about the effect of Obama and I suppose Biden's clique in comparison?*
> .


In my opinion Obama and Biden are a disgrace and so are the idiots that voted for them. The Queen clearly towers above these idiots and could never be compared to them.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> re:
> I demand you apologise. 
> 
> I think it was a mistake that the US didn't let the Germans destroy your country before we stepped in.
> Our effort was wasted because you eventually let Muslims take over your country.
> Do you think the Muslims are going to give a rat's ass about your precious Queen?
> The country that you're so proud of is turning into a third-world shit hole.



You country needs congratulating on creating the most powerful Terrorist group in the world, the Taliban, and the only terrorist group that has its own airforce, and all for free,. by providing the bunch of bloodthirsty ragheads with 70,000 military vehicles, 60,000 guns , millions of round of ammunition,  and even 46 aircraft including Black Hawks, along with thousands of spare parts and service manuals,  and  then inviting the Chinese in to teach them how to run it all.   An outstanding contribution to world peace.

The British Forces there did of course assist British citizens trying to escape,  as opposed to the US forces, who stood there, hiding whilst their own citizens died.

Do you really want to start a flame war between the British and Americans on this forum? To what purpose would that achieve?  Think you need to call it a day now  @Trinnity needs to close this thread before it gets wrecked by the small number of american racists like you

----------


## Big Bird

> *You country needs congratulating on creating the most powerful Terrorist group in the world, the Taliban, and the only terrorist group that has its own airforce, and all for free,. by providing the bunch of bloodthirsty ragheads with 70,000 military vehicles, 60,000 guns , millions of round of ammunition,  and even 46 aircraft including Black Hawks, along with thousands of spare parts and service manuals,  and  then inviting the Chinese in to teach them how to run it all.   An outstanding contribution to world peace.*
> 
> The British Forces there did of course assist British citizens trying to escape,  as opposed to the US forces, who stood there, hiding whilst their own citizens died.
> 
> Do you really want to start a flame war between the British and Americans on this forum? To what purpose would that achieve?  Think you need to call it a day now  @Trinnity needs to close this thread before it gets wrecked by the small number of american racists like you


I'll agree with you on that my country's leadership is  incompetent and stupid.

 Me call it a day? You started shit with me and then you want to cry about it and go sniveling the Trinity? Be my guest.
 If you shut up so will I.

----------


## Trinnity

Blaming "us" for Biden is a non-starter. No one on this forum voted for Biden.  Piffle~

----------

Authentic (01-05-2022),Big Bird (01-05-2022),Brat (01-05-2022)

----------


## Authentic

How does one enforce a demand for an apology without legalized dueling?

----------

Big Bird (01-07-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Blaming "us" for Biden is a non-starter. No one on this forum voted for Biden.  Piffle~



If americans are going to diss the Coldstream Guards, for no good reason, then ill diss them back. Ive said before weve always had a truce  as far as american/british rivalry goes, but every now and then some of your countrymen make an unwarranted attack on we brits, cant expect us to take it lying down. Lets just maintain the truce, eh?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Was the kid black?
> 
> Systemic racism!


This was London, they were probably Muslim

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> You country needs congratulating on creating the most powerful Terrorist group in the world, the Taliban, and the only terrorist group that has its own airforce, and all for free,. by providing the bunch of bloodthirsty ragheads with 70,000 military vehicles, 60,000 guns , millions of round of ammunition,  and even 46 aircraft including Black Hawks, along with thousands of spare parts and service manuals,  and  then inviting the Chinese in to teach them how to run it all.   An outstanding contribution to world peace.
> 
> The British Forces there did of course assist British citizens trying to escape,  as opposed to the US forces, who stood there, hiding whilst their own citizens died.
> 
> Do you really want to start a flame war between the British and Americans on this forum? To what purpose would that achieve?  Think you need to call it a day now  @Trinnity needs to close this thread before it gets wrecked by the small number of american racists like you


I ride a Triumph motorcycle, good engineering and the only British motorcycle still made in England.

----------

UKSmartypants (01-06-2022)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Anyway,there I was browsing,as I am wont to do,when I see that not only am I a pussy but so are all my compatriots.This from someone unknown to me and me to him.This is certainly rude and insulting but doubtlessly originated from a loud motormouth yank.The kind reviled by many,particularly the millions of his decent fellow countrymen.As I read on I come to that old chestnut that he saved me from the Germans in WW2.Well I have read many history books from different sources which suggest that may be a matter of opinion.My dear old dad knew and he was there from the first whistle to the last.
Every couple of months a similar thread surfaces to be discussed then fades away.There is no need to be insulting.No country is lily white throughout its history and anybody can find something derogatory to comment on.Recent history doesn't reflect well on several western nations.
In future I will rename Big Bird as Shy Talk for my own amusement.

----------

UKSmartypants (01-07-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> Anyway,there I was browsing,as I am wont to do,when I see that not only am I a pussy but so are all my compatriots.This from someone unknown to me and me to him.This is certainly rude and insulting but doubtlessly originated from a loud motormouth yank.The kind reviled by many,particularly the millions of his decent fellow countrymen.As I read on I come to that old chestnut that he saved me from the Germans in WW2.Well I have read many history books from different sources which suggest that may be a matter of opinion.My dear old dad knew and he was there from the first whistle to the last.
> Every couple of months a similar thread surfaces to be discussed then fades away.There is no need to be insulting.No country is lily white throughout its history and anybody can find something derogatory to comment on.Recent history doesn't reflect well on several western nations.
> In future I will rename Big Bird as Shy Talk for my own amusement.


Thank you so much for your thoughtful and insight and input. 
Have a wonderful day.

----------


## Big Wheeler

> Thank you so much for your thoughtful and insight and input. 
> Have a wonderful day.


You're welcome.

----------

UKSmartypants (01-07-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> You're welcome.



Thanks, we'll buy you and SWMBO a curry next time you're over....

----------

Big Wheeler (01-08-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> You're welcome.


Actually I will apologize to you but not that other guy. I was pissed at the other guy and I said a lot of stuff that many Brits probably took offense to, for that I will apologize to you and other Brits, but not to that specimen that started in on me.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Actually I will apologize to you but not that other guy. I was pissed at the other guy and I said a lot of stuff that many Brits probably took offense to, for that I will apologize to you and other Brits, but not to that specimen that started in on me.



Without provocation or cause, you insulted the Queens private guard, The Household Cavalry and the Coldstream Guards, regiments that have been around longer than your actual country, and so you got the insult back with interest.  If you don't like the heat, don't stand in the kitchen.

----------


## Authentic

Have those guards ever been in a cold stream?

----------


## Authentic

Coldstream is the place where Scotland was invaded in the 13th century.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coldstream

----------

Big Bird (01-07-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> Without provocation or cause, you insulted the Queens private guard, The Household Cavalry and the Coldstream Guards, regiments that have been around longer than your actual country, and so you got the insult back with interest.  If you don't like the heat, don't stand in the kitchen.


 Well if the Queen's guards and stop stomping on children I'll quit insulting them. Tell me something, if that would have been a dog or a cat just laying down sunning themselves in the path of those guards would they have stomped on them also?
 FYI the temperature in the kitchen is just fine for me.

----------

Captain Kirk! (01-08-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Well if the Queen's guards and stop stomping on children I'll quit insulting them. Tell me something, if that would have been a dog or a cat just laying down sunning themselves in the path of those guards would they have stomped on them also?
>  FYI the temperature in the kitchen is just fine for me.


Oh, no, no. A dog or a cat would never dare to cross the path of the Coldstream Guards.

They know better.

----------

Big Bird (01-07-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> Without provocation or cause, you insulted the Queens private guard, The Household Cavalry and the Coldstream Guards, regiments that have been around longer than your actual country, and so you got the insult back with interest.  If you don't like the heat, don't stand in the kitchen.


 And another thing who cares how long your military has been around? It was the British military that we kicked out of America twice.

----------

Captain Kirk! (01-08-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

Your military got ran out of America Africa India and China. Turks whipped your asses in the Dardanelles Straits and at Gallipoli.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Your military got ran out of America Africa India and China. Turks whipped your asses in the Dardanelles Straits and at Gallipoli.



Well, looks like Big Wheeler was right, a gobby loudmouthed arrogant racist Yank. You can join the other idiot Captian Kirk on my ignore list.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Your military got ran out of America Africa India and China. Turks whipped your asses in the Dardanelles Straits and at Gallipoli.


And who in the UK gives a fuck about your opinion, its worthless, hillbilly. 
Looks like Big Wheeler was right, a gobby loudmouthed arrogant racist Yank. You can join the other idiot Captian Kirk on my ignore list.

----------


## Big Wheeler

> Your military got ran out of America Africa India and China. Turks whipped your asses in the Dardanelles Straits and at Gallipoli.


Oh,dear.As I predicted earlier here we are with another potted British history according to some forum members.And what point are you trying to prove exactly?If you need a list of military disasters involving British forces over the centuries I can name dozens right now off the top of my head.The usual reason is the arrogance of the officer class of underestimating their enemy's capabilities and dispositions and treating even their own troops as beneath contempt.Nevertheless we Brits built up a big influence over the world which still exists today to a lesser degree despite military setbacks.Other countries have had similar successes relative to their time period,Persia,Mongols,Greece,Rome,Austria/Hungary and all had military defeats.
Ottomans defeated allies UK,Russia,France,Anzac in the Dardenelles,yes.Military incompetence played a large part in Brit departure from US shores.That and the French navy.We got our own back there a few years later.There were a lot of happy faces when we pulled out of African and Indian territories but the withdrawals were negotiated at high level politically.India certainly retained many British institutions to this day.Africa less so but that is largely due to corruption.Africa is a wealthy continent in some ways but lacks the ability to manage its resources.And China?Well correct me if I'm wrong but did the US have a presence there too before we were all shown the door.
Finally.How have US 's own military exploits gone over the last couple of decades? Seen through the eyes of allies.

----------

Big Bird (01-07-2022),El Guapo (01-08-2022),UKSmartypants (01-08-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> Well, looks like Big Wheeler was right, a gobby loudmouthed arrogant racist Yank. You can join the other idiot Captian Kirk on my ignore list.


*Oh PLEASE!! NOT THE IGNORE LIST!!!* 


edit:
Must be getting' hot in the kitchen.

----------

Kodiak (01-07-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> Well, looks like Big Wheeler was right, a gobby loudmouthed arrogant racist Yank. You can join the other idiot Captian Kirk on my ignore list.


Me racist?
No, the Royals are racist.
The Royals looked down their noses at Harry and Meghan with concerns about what color their child would be while Andrew was fornicating little sex slave girls.
I guess the royal family don't want no colored blood in their family bloodlines. Maybe someone should tell the royal family that we all came from Africa.
After all the harassment that the royal family gave Megan, Prince Harry was right to remove his family from that snake pit.
The Royals should be ashamed of themselves for this.

----------


## Big Bird

> Oh,dear.As I predicted earlier here we are with another potted British history according to some forum members.And what point are you trying to prove exactly?If you need a list of military disasters involving British forces over the centuries I can name dozens right now off the top of my head.The usual reason is the arrogance of the officer class of underestimating their enemy's capabilities and dispositions and treating even their own troops as beneath contempt.Nevertheless we Brits built up a big influence over the world which still exists today to a lesser degree despite military setbacks.Other countries have had similar successes relative to their time period,Persia,Mongols,Greece,Rome,Austria/Hungary and all had military defeats.
> Ottomans defeated allies UK,Russia,France,Anzac in the Dardenelles,yes.Military incompetence played a large part in Brit departure from US shores.That and the French navy.We got our own back there a few years later.There were a lot of happy faces when we pulled out of African and Indian territories but the withdrawals were negotiated at high level politically.India certainly retained many British institutions to this day.Africa less so but that is largely due to corruption.Africa is a wealthy continent in some ways but lacks the ability to manage its resources.And China?Well correct me if I'm wrong but did the US have a presence there too before we were all shown the door.
> Finally.How have US 's own military exploits gone over the last couple of decades? Seen through the eyes of allies.


Thank you so much for your thoughtful and insight and input. 
Have a wonderful day.

----------


## Kodiak

> *Oh PLEASE!! NOT THE IGNORE LIST!!!*



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Bird (01-07-2022)

----------


## Big Wheeler

> Thank you so much for your thoughtful and insight and input. 
> Have a wonderful day.


Thank you so much.You're welcome.

----------


## Authentic

The Coldstream Guards were formed to fight _against_ the king during the English Civil War.

Ten years later they lent support to restore the monarchy.

I hope that these guys aren't mercenaries _today_.

----------

Big Bird (01-07-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The Coldstream Guards were formed to fight _against_ the king during the English Civil War.
> 
> Ten years later they lent support to restore the monarchy.
> 
> I hope that these guys aren't mercenaries _today_.



They wernt stupid, they joined the winning side.


also check out The Household Cavalry, they are the ones on horses with the VERY fancy uniforms.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_Cavalry

----------

Authentic (01-08-2022)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Well, looks like Big Wheeler was right, a gobby loudmouthed arrogant racist Yank. You can join the other idiot Captian Kirk on my ignore list.


Lol, I must be in your dreams!

----------

Big Bird (01-08-2022)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> *Oh PLEASE!! NOT THE IGNORE LIST!!!*


Don't worry big bird, when you get here with me we can go below decks and toss his crying butt out the waste airlock!

----------

Big Bird (01-08-2022)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> If americans are going to diss the Coldstream Guards, for no good reason, then ill diss them back. Ive said before weve always had a truce  as far as american/british rivalry goes, but every now and then some of your countrymen make an unwarranted attack on we brits, cant expect us to take it lying down. Lets just maintain the truce, eh?


That's just it, we can diss anyone we want. Brits deserve it!

----------

Big Bird (01-08-2022)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> re: Piss off.
> Fuck you too.
> 
> re: These are real soldiers. 
> Real soldiers huh? Bunch of limey pussies. Seems to me they're only good for protecting some old outdated worthless semi socialist gas bag and mistreating children. Germany came a calling twice and they were kicking the shit out of your precious limey pussies. Two times your incompetent sorry assed government with it's army of pussies had come crying to The U.S. to bail them out.
> 
> Up until now this has been a civil conversation between me and a bunch of people that didn't agree with my point of view. Happens all the time. This is America, we can do that.
> 
> You became rude, so FUCK YOU TOO!


Don't be too critical of squirty pants, he's still stinging from the whipping they got at the Malvinas islands.

----------

Big Bird (01-08-2022)

----------


## Madison

Child ...  :Thinking: 
It's not a baby it sure have 8 years old +



 :Wtf20:  the kid was doing there ..

----------

